# Question for 5d ii users



## Cheex (Sep 7, 2011)

Question:  Using the custom functions found on the wheel at the top of the camera, can you select aperture priority?  To clarify, I want to set these functions to auto bracket but I don't want to have to set the base exposure every time...


----------



## katerolla (Sep 7, 2011)

Av mode than on quick menu go to exposure comp and turn the wheel next to the shutter button


----------



## Cheex (Sep 7, 2011)

katerolla said:


> Av mode than on quick menu go to exposure comp and turn the wheel next to the shutter button



Okay, I know that is an option but I'm talking about C1, C2 and C3 found on the wheel.

My idea is to have each one of those set at a different exposure comp for easy HDR needs.... For example:
C1: -3, -2, -1
C2: -1, 0 1
C3: 1, 2, 3

That way instead of having to change the exp wheel for each shot, it could be a lot faster process...

It would all be so much easier if Canon would just let me select more images per bracketed set 




I don't actually own a 5d II, I'm just in the market for a new camera and am considering Nikon highly now because they are HDR friendly... I'm just trying to think of ways to make Canon work so I don't have to switch all my lenses


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 7, 2011)

I just watched a video on the 7d that talks about using the custom settings to give you different exposures, just like you're talking about.

Here's the link:


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 7, 2011)

i remembered programming C3 for bracketing a while ago.  I just checked, it is still there.  You can set it to what you want.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 7, 2011)

I just configured this.  Took 10 seconds.  So the answer is a definite yes.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, you should easily be able to set your C1, C2 & C3 modes to whatever you want.

Still, I'm baffled as to why so many people are upset over the fact that Canon only allows three shots in a bracket.  It takes a fraction of a second to adjust the exposure, so firing off a 10 shot bracket is as easy as; press the button, turn the wheel, press the button, turn the wheel, press the button, turn the wheel, press the button, turn the wheel....and so on.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 24, 2011)

for handheld you want to reduce the amount you move the camera. when you have to adjust settings, you get movelent.  It would be better if they have 7 brackets and no doubt they could add this with firmware but....  also for ghosting, if taking a photo with a lot of movelent, you want the minimum amount of time between each shot.


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 24, 2011)

So you're saying you're going to hand-hold for a 5-7 shot bracket? That wouldn't turn out well.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 24, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> So you're saying you're going to hand-hold for a 5-7 shot bracket? That wouldn't turn out well.



It works just fine if you have proper software to align the shots.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 24, 2011)

You can do this easily. In fact, this is a nice trick for getting 5 exposure brackets. You set one to -1,0+1 and another to -2,0,+2. Then with the camera on tripod, You shoot 3 shots from each setting back. This saves you from having to go into the menus and change the brackets.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2011)

*Moving to Canon subsection*


----------

